# What Credit Card do you have?



## TruvisT (Aug 6, 2014)

Time for another new topic for all us adults to talk about!

What Credit Card(s) do you have and why?


----------



## MannDude (Aug 6, 2014)

I've not got a single card in my name. Zero debt.

I actually did attempt to get one in the past, just as a means to build credit (was going to use it for bill pay or groceries, things like that) but since I have zero credit, I never got approved. Probably for the best. 

Twenty six and zero debt, I'm not complaining.


----------



## TruvisT (Aug 6, 2014)

MannDude said:


> I've not got a single card in my name. Zero debt.
> 
> I actually did attempt to get one in the past, just as a means to build credit (was going to use it for bill pay or groceries, things like that) but since I have zero credit, I never got approved. Probably for the best.
> 
> Twenty six and zero debt, I'm not complaining.


It actually is a great way to prevent getting your name stollen.

I've been a debit card guy since 16. Just recently got a credit card and I don't see it any differently. I think after being raised on debit for so long I've learned to only buy what I need and can pay to get.


----------



## trewq (Aug 6, 2014)

I've had a credit card in the past but it's cancelled now. Credit is too messy for my liking.


Debit cards are all I use now.


----------



## MartinD (Aug 6, 2014)

Guessing you don't have Visa Debit over there then..?


----------



## wlanboy (Aug 6, 2014)

In Europe you get a Credit Card from Visa or Mastercard that has no/small credit limit.

A real credit card that is handeled like a debit card.

I have a credit card for all my online shopping (technical/electronic stuff) with a credit limit of €50 (if I am not able to sum up everything).

It is connected with my bank account and the balance is automatically checked.


----------



## MannDude (Aug 6, 2014)

MartinD said:


> Guessing you don't have Visa Debit over there then..?


Well, my PayPal and credit union debit cards are both Master Card, but my credit union previously was partnered with Visa until a couple years ago I believe. Though I am uncertain how this ties in with 'credit', to be honest. I can't spend more than what I have in my accounts and unsure if anything is reported towards my credit rating. Considering I can't get a card in my name and that I can't even check my credit score due to it being non-existent, I'd imagine that they don't.

If I were to buy a home or need a loan to purchase something I can't pay for out of pocket from savings, for example... I just assume that my credit union (who have been fantastic to deal with over the past few years, I must say) would likely help me out.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Aug 6, 2014)

I won't use credit cards.  The very notion of debt annoys me, and I tend to go to length to avoid it (being multiple months ahead on bills, etc).


----------



## Steven F (Aug 6, 2014)

MannDude said:


> I've not got a single card in my name. Zero debt.
> 
> I actually did attempt to get one in the past, just as a means to build credit (was going to use it for bill pay or groceries, things like that) but since I have zero credit, I never got approved. Probably for the best.
> 
> Twenty six and zero debt, I'm not complaining.


These days there is two ways to go about it. Get a card in a parent's name, but with your name on it. (They assume all of the liabilities, but you get to build credit). Alternatively, you need to get one of those really high interest rate cards from like Macys or Best Buy.


----------



## William (Aug 6, 2014)

A few, not good when you have/had a tendence to manic shopping sprees... https://imghost.li/di/GYTT/IMG_3477.jpg


----------



## Jonathan (Aug 6, 2014)

Got a Chase Freedom for general stuff, a Chevron card for gas, and an Amazon credit line.  All get paid off every single month as I don't like debt either.

I hate having a car payment every month but it's a necessary evil.  I pay more on it than is required each month and will have it paid off a year early or more so that makes me feel a tad better about it.


----------



## sv01 (Aug 6, 2014)

I've 3 credit card. Why I've 3 CC?? IDK

opcorn:


----------



## rds100 (Aug 6, 2014)

I have zero credit cards and have never owed a single dollar or euro to anyone. I intend to continue with my 100% debt free lifestyle. I'm 38 years old btw.

I do have a debit card, which i use for online purchases and for paying online my electricity, water, etc. bills - via a local payment processor similar to paypal. Everything else i pay in cash.


----------



## Jade (Aug 6, 2014)

MannDude said:


> I've not got a single card in my name. Zero debt.
> 
> I actually did attempt to get one in the past, just as a means to build credit (was going to use it for bill pay or groceries, things like that) but since I have zero credit, I never got approved. Probably for the best.
> 
> Twenty six and zero debt, I'm not complaining.


You could get a secured credit card to start building credit. What you do is go to the bank and you'll have to put out whatever limit you want to have on the card so let's say $500. You pay the $500 and they give you a $500 credit limit on a credit card. Just keep paying it off and only using around 30% of the card and you should build some credit in no time.


----------



## devonblzx (Aug 6, 2014)

It's almost a requirement to have credit in the US these days.  Nearly all internet providers, wireless providers, cable providers run a credit check if they require a contract.  Of course you could use prepaid service but that really limits your options.  Renting an apartment, getting a mortgage for a home, getting a car loan.  Everywhere I've lived in big cities requires a credit check or a co-signer as a part of the application process.   They don't want you signing a 12-month lease then bailing on them.

There is nothing wrong with having credit cards as long as you make the payments.on time and don't spend too much.  Having a high credit limit and a low balance and never missing a payment is the key to building credit.


----------



## devonblzx (Aug 6, 2014)

Oh, and to answer the question.  I have three credit cards, two mastercards and one amex through various banks.  Got my first two at 18 and had a 700+ credit score by 21.  Didn't have to have any co-signers or secured credit.  Just started small, paid on time, and requested credit increases every ~6-12 months.

If you sign up at a place like Credit Karma you'll see what affects your score but basically:


Lots of accounts with long history
Low revolving debt (<30% of your credit card limits)
Good payment history (not missing payments)


----------



## tonyg (Aug 6, 2014)

I have one Visa credit card which I payoff monthly.

Happy to say, I have no debts (outside of the home mortgage).


----------



## drmike (Aug 6, 2014)

I avoid anything we abbreviate CC.


----------



## TruvisT (Aug 6, 2014)

drmike said:


> I avoid anything we abbreviate CC.


rofl. I totally laughed out loud on that one.


----------



## D. Strout (Aug 6, 2014)

I have a Discover card with a $500 limit, unsecured. I was surprised I got approved since I had no prior credit history, but it was marketed as being for students (which I am). I pay it off 100% every month, and I don't use more than 50%. I'm hoping to build credit for when I buy a home someday. Like most of y'all I don't like debt, but I don't really see a credit card balance as debt since I'll never get charged interest on it if I pay it off each month.


----------



## SGC-Hosting (Aug 8, 2014)

I have the Costco Amex and the Chase Sapphire Preferred (annual fee waved) for when Amex isn't accepted.


----------

